# EP Lockdown



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 8, 2009)

There's going to be a cooling off period of a couple of hours while the moderators catch up on some snarkiness that has been going on in the EP threads and how to deal with it. If we decide this is irredeemable we are going back on hiatus.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Naphtali!


----------



## Michael (Apr 8, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> snarkiness


Well that's my new word for the day. I'll keep it in mind next time the scrabble board is out.

For what it's worth, I don't think I've ever posted in an EP thread but I always look forward to reading them. Yes, we do need watch the manners but there is a lot for the readers to glean here. Please don't shut it down indefinitely.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/apology-ep-46664/


----------



## re4med (Apr 8, 2009)

*snarkines*s -- I am adding that to my personal dictionary...I wonder if Word will accept it w/o actually doing so? hmmmm.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 8, 2009)

Ezekiel16 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > snarkiness
> ...



Oh, to add snar and ess around someone's laid down 'kin' for a 50 point bonus - perchance to dream...


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 8, 2009)

I wondered why I couldn't post. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 9, 2009)

Why not use these theads to teach people what is permitted and what is not. Adults should be able to have an intelligent conversation about a Regulative Principle issue without insults and name calling.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 9, 2009)

The forum is reopened with new rules. See the forum note.


----------

